# Mobogenie ads popup after installing



## zhong (Aug 1, 2010)

I am getting Mobogenie ads popup after installing several Android apps.


I don't know which specific app is causing this.
How do I find out what is causing this and which Android app to uninstall to prevent these popup ads from Mobogenie ads ?


Thanks


Zhong


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Use this here:

https://antivirus.comodo.com/antivirus-for-android.php


----------



## khichaya (Nov 18, 2010)

you must to format/ upgrade you phone by install new rom to it


----------

